# Catching the archery bug after picking up a used bow on craigslist



## SARASR

*Welcome*

I started shooting guns for target not hunting mostly recreational skeet, long range rifle, pistol at silohetts, but when I started archery it became an obsession, have fun once you got the bug-your hooked
.........................so welcome to the healthy addiction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:

you can lean somuch here for free just plug in a question or enter your subject in search, it also helps to get a friends list going look for guys that you relate to then just pm them just becareful not to spend so much time on A.T that you forget to shoot while its light out, it can happen!


----------



## bowhunter685

*ttt*

Welcome to AT! (gotta love that craigs list.)


----------



## Hoyt7bowhunter

im selling my Hoyt Katera i just bought last fall with new black and fuse strings, just baought a maxxis 31 and ready to sell the katera $400 it is a left hand...... not a mark on it.


----------



## cptbrain

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bp78. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## TREESTANDUP

Bow Hunting RULES


----------



## bp78

Thanks for the welcome. Not really interested in the hunting aspect of it - haven't been hunting in about 15 years now and even with a rifle deer hunting was too much of a wait and wait endeavor for me.


----------



## bp78

I kind of went overboard on the Craigslist trolling - just posting another thread about it here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1058280616#post1058280616


----------



## PLINKING.40

I did the same thing, I shoot IDPA and USPSA also, and reload on a Dillon, and always wanted to get into archery, I wanted something to shoot in my front yard and wanted something challanging also if and when I get to hunt, And yes it is addictive as all get out...Arrows are a little cheaper then 1000 round of .45acp a week too..:wink:


----------



## jcuevas119

*Funny how it starts innocently enough.*

I started when my buddy gave me an old Mathews SQ-2 he had after he bought a new bow. (I won't mention the brand.....Hoyt!) But hey, I benefited from the defection. I shot the bow in my back yard for about a month straight and decided to bring it along on a hog hunt one weekend. I was heading out to hunt for the night, and I decided to grab my bow instead of my rifle. He looked at me straight in the eye like I was about to embark on a crazy adventure and asked me, "Are you sure about this?" I told him that I felt comfortable in my abilities and should have no problem making a clean kill. He said, "No, I mean are you sure you are willing to cross over?" I said, "it can't be that different," and I was off into the woods. I went to a honey hole were I had taken a couple of hogs, but I had my eye on this good size sow that I hadn't sealed the deal on yet. As I was walking in, I saw her. The wind was in my favor, and she was too busy eating, so I stalked up about 15 yds out and dropped her. Needless to say, I crossed over, and now I am a bow hunter.


----------



## PLINKING.40

*Nice..!!*

Great Job...Some day It will be my turn..and thats just how I pictured it in my wishfull dream..


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## bp78

Since first posting here, I've finally almost finished 'my' first bow. The one I bought my father has been the most used gift I think I've ever given him. He's out there constantly and each time I make it home we have little informal shoots in the backyard to see who's more accurate with it. (He's winning, he practices everyday already).

Anyhow, here is my almost finished rig from Craigslist, a PSE LR-1 with Toxonics sight:









Not putting too much money into this one, I foresee a proper fit new'ish bow probably in my future. What would be a nice dirt cheap stabilizer and rear/offset weight for this bow? Just a newbie looking for something basic, probably 12" or longer to give a long stab a try.

Thanks.


----------



## ivacic

welcome to AT!


----------



## King

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

